# Musical Instruments



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Just wanted to get an idea on how musically diverse the population of PerC is. Anyone can choose an answer, you only need to be trained with it. Whether you just play as a hobby, or if you're an international rock star, pick the instruments you know how to make music with. It's multiple choice (I think), so if you play more than one you know what to do.

Feel free to say what MBTI or Enneagram or Socionics type you are.

Note: For those who choose voice, I do not mean singing as a hobby in that you sing in the shower or do karaoke nights. What I do mean is that you treat your voice like an instrument, you take care of it, you practice with it to make your skills better, etc.

Note Note: Bonus points to whoever owns an electric mandolin.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

music is just a hobby for me. I did take piano lessons as a kid, and practiced for hours after school in highschool just for fun. I've always loved singing, like... I used to sing practically nonstop, and I'm serious about that, as a kid at home - I wouldn't even realise I was doing it some times. I enjoyed being in choir at school and for a short time I took voice lessons. I'm not great at either the piano or singing, despite doing them a lot, but I enjoy them, and most of the time I sound decent (some people have told me I have a beautiful voice ...though I think it's hit and miss). 

I'm interested in learning to play the violin, and bought one last year, but haven't had any real lessons aside from watching you-tube lessons and reading in a book, so I haven't really gotten very far because I'm too worried about annoying the neighbors with practicing... I just don't know how far the sound carries.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Aelthwyn said:


> music is just a hobby for me. I did take piano lessons as a kid, and practiced for hours after school in highschool just for fun. I've always loved singing, like... I used to sing practically nonstop, and I'm serious about that, as a kid at home - I wouldn't even realise I was doing it some times. I enjoyed being in choir at school and for a short time I took voice lessons. I'm not great at either the piano or singing, despite doing them a lot, but I enjoy them, and most of the time I sound decent (some people have told me I have a beautiful voice ...though I think it's hit and miss).
> 
> I'm interested in learning to play the violin, and bought one last year, but haven't had any real lessons aside from watching you-tube lessons and reading in a book, so I haven't really gotten very far because I'm too worried about annoying the neighbors with practicing... I just don't know how far the sound carries.


Well, according to this Decibel (Loudness) Comparison Chart playing a violin is right between having a train whistle go off and a jackhammer start. And here I thought that closing the door would do any good. I was naive once. Violin hobbyist here.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Praying Mantis said:


> Well, according to this Decibel (Loudness) Comparison Chart playing a violin is right between having a train whistle go off and a jackhammer start. And here I thought that closing the door would do any good. I was naive once. Violin hobbyist here.


oh dear... I think my worry is now bumped up to paranoia, sigh.... oh well. Perhaps some day when I am living out in the middle of no where and only have to worry about my husband wanting to murder me, not the whole neighborhood :tongue: 

...Although I remember playing around with a decibel reader I borrowed from a teacher once and discovering that a lot of normal things ranked surprisingly high, as in technically you should be wearing 'ear protection' so maybe like... if I practiced while people were mowing their lawns it would make it seem less loud


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't play any instruments but I have tried in the past. 

I can do power chords on a guitar, and play twinkle twinkle on a harmonica but I'm far too uncoordinated to handle anything else


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Aelthwyn said:


> oh dear... I think my worry is now bumped up to paranoia, sigh.... oh well. Perhaps some day when I am living out in the middle of no where and only have to worry about my husband wanting to murder me, not the whole neighborhood :tongue:
> 
> ...Although I remember playing around with a decibel reader I borrowed from a teacher once and discovering that a lot of normal things ranked surprisingly high, as in technically you should be wearing 'ear protection' so maybe like... if I practiced while people were mowing their lawns it would make it seem less loud


Well I haven't been murdered... Yet. So I think you're safe, especially in that awful first few weeks. I've heard begginers play, and I realized I must have played like that too. Its like a wobbly fingernail going down the black board that magically produces different notes, and I didn't notice! Mind you that wasn't in the too distant past.




Macona said:


> I can't play any instruments but I have tried in the past.
> 
> I can do power chords on a guitar, and play twinkle twinkle on a harmonica but I'm far too uncoordinated to handle anything else


Well you can play the harmonica and I have no idea what power chords are. So you're better than me in that regard.


*
Note: Who voted for other?*


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

Praying Mantis said:


> Well you can play the harmonica and I have no idea what power chords are. So you're better than me in that regard.


Basically you put you hand in a shape like this









Then you just move it up or down keeping the same shape and viola, you have a White Stripes song


----------



## Aurora irrealis (Dec 27, 2012)

For me, music is just a hobby, too. I had classical guitar lessons for 3 years but now I only accompany songs. From time to time, I sing together with a relative, mainly in church. The "other" instruments I voted for are treble and alto recorder.

Instruments I've only begun to play are piano (had some lessons at 10/11), flute, accordion and organ. Wish I had more time...


----------



## Aurora irrealis (Dec 27, 2012)

deleted - double post


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

My childhood was one long trainwreck of musical failure, but I picked up the ocarina a couple years ago and it just made sense. I wish I'd been in an elementary school class where my instructions for the recorder went beyond "put your fingers over the holes and blow into it to play this song that nobody likes," because I may have liked that, too.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

I used to 'bone. And play the bari horn.

Taught myself the basics of the piano a few years back, too.

I sing, but not in front of people.


----------



## LABrown90 (Feb 5, 2013)

Been playing guitar for 10 years, but I feel like I'm not very good for someone who has been playing for 10 years. My technique is good and clean, but improvising is still something that I struggle with so much. It makes it difficult for me to play with other musicians without feeling like a total idiot, which is problematic. I mostly use my guitar as a writing tool to lay down a structure for a song. Although, I have been paid once to play guitar on a client's song. I wasn't expecting to get paid, but it was pretty cool.

I am a much better singer than guitar player. Been singing since I think I was 7 or so, and haven't had any formal training. Vocals to me are a lot easier to learn on your own because you use your voice everyday so it's more intuitive than taking on a foreign object as your medium for your music. Teaching vocals is really difficult because you can't directly demonstrate what your vocal chords are doing, and in turn this makes it difficult for the student to understand too. 

I put electric other for my midi keyboard for digital instruments, which is kind of like piano, but also not like piano at all. Also, electric bass. Although, I really wish I had gone from drums to bass rather than guitar to bass.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I played violin for about 3 years when I was younger. I hope to take it up again someday. I have never really forgiven myself for giving it up.


----------



## KaiserinRose (Mar 27, 2013)

I played the piano from when I was 7 to a freshman in college. 

Nowdays, I play the piano as hobby. I'm still an amateur player though.

Would like to learn how to play the guitar one day.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

Guitar, 4.5 years
Used to play cello and it look like I'm he only one here
Put drums too because I love attempting to play them


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I actually played the Vibraslap in my first high school band. If THAT's not a claim to fame, I don't know what is! I was the envy of every player there...


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm a drummer but I sometimes wish I played guitar/bass. I'm one of those people that can't help but move in some way when a song is playing, and there's only so much you can move while sat down behind a huge kit. :laughing:


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm surprised Bass wasn't on there.

I've played violin, piano, flute, bass, and percussion; quit all.

I DJ now, been doing it for 3.5 years ^_^


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

ENTP here.

Been singing since I was little, was in the choir for a while, did some talent shows, now I'm the lead singer of a band that's in progress of making our first songs.

Played clarinet for a few years in middle school, and still bring it out every once and a while.

Fiddled around with guitar as a hobby, and am gonna learn from my guitarist soon on how to actually play, so I can do acoustic practice by myself, and maybe even join in the band with it once I learn it well enough.

I like remixing songs and such on the computer, but I never have enough time for it...


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Spades said:


> I'm surprised Bass wasn't on there.
> 
> I've played violin, piano, flute, bass, and percussion; quit all.
> 
> I DJ now, been doing it for 3.5 years ^_^


Well, bass does mean the instrument with the lowest pitch in its family. And I tried using only the "base" instruments, for a greater variety of choices.

On another note; has anyone noticed the italicized "Violin"? It's like it's the special one there. But I didn't do that on purpose, must've been my subconscious.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Praying Mantis said:


> Well, bass does mean the instrument with the lowest pitch in its family. And I tried using only the "base" instruments, for a greater variety of choices.
> 
> On another note; has anyone noticed the italicized "Violin"? It's like it's the special one there. But I didn't do that on purpose, must've been my subconscious.


So a bass guitar player would choose "guitar" and a string bass player would choose "cello", or neither? But yeah, it's hard to fit all the options in 20 slots.

And hah, no. The italicized options are the ones you have chosen!


----------



## Oleg (May 5, 2013)

I can play the guitar a little. I don't have time right now to devote it to music, i would like to learn to play the piano... maybe some day i will.


----------



## jessnic (May 13, 2013)

It's a shame nobody plays the french horn, it's one of the most beautiful instruments...!

and heh it looks like I'm the only piccolo player... X)


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Piano, guitar, MIDI composition.

Then I can play simple beats on the drums, and have taught myself semi-well on the harmonica.

I plan to buy a trumpet soon and have my friend teach me, I have been practicing the mouth shape and noise lol. I'm excited. I also want to buy a microphone to record my voice and guitar for my electronic tracks.

I've also written lyrics, but that is different.

Basically I have a pretty good understanding of music theory and can teach myself instruments. For example, my sister got a mandolin a while back and I picked up the basic chords and progressions pretty quickly. I want to drive the 6 hours to her place and steal it just thinking about it lol.

I am 4w5 ENTJ.

Edit: I almost forgot, I can also play the Melodica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

jessnic said:


> It's a shame nobody plays the french horn, it's one of the most beautiful instruments...!
> 
> and heh it looks like I'm the only piccolo player... X)


That just means you're sppeciiaall! 

Also, I dug myself into a rut. I've got to now thank everyone who posts here:sad:


----------



## jessnic (May 13, 2013)

Praying Mantis said:


> That just means you're sppeciiaall!
> 
> Also, I dug myself into a rut. I've got to now thank everyone who posts here:sad:


Nahh, lots of people hate piccolo anyways lmao. A lot more annoying than flute. Where are all my fellow piccolo players?! 

Uh oh! Luckily there aren't _too_ many posts yet...!


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

Does it not say trumpet, or did I just miss it? It's entirely possible, I've been drinking.

Like any ENTP I have learned to play plenty of instruments because I always had a full band available (band program through elementary and highschool), and got bored of them every semester. Piano has always stuck with me, though, but I haven't played in a long time...


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

I play keyboard-based instruments. Synths are my favorite, but I piano and organ work too. There are settings for piano and organ on many synthesizers. I'm better at figuring things out by listening to sounds over notes. Programming synths are a lot of fun too. Just neat to figure out how to get just the right sound you want.


----------



## The Raven (May 31, 2013)

Instruments I can play well or play?


----------



## The Raven (May 31, 2013)

I play french horn. ^-^


----------



## alienambassador (Mar 20, 2013)

There are no French horn, no voila, and no baritone players in here. What is wrong with you people?


----------



## The Raven (May 31, 2013)

I just said that I play french horn.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been playing piano for 5 years now for fun, and I very much enjoy it. It's fun and rewarding, as well as being a good way to relax.


----------



## Tahlain (May 28, 2013)

Piano! 12 years. Still not overly good though.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

I played piano for 9 years, but I've now stopped having professional lessons and decided to just play for pleasure instead of pursuing it as a career as I had been.


----------



## alienambassador (Mar 20, 2013)

LexiFlame said:


> I played piano for 9 years, but I've now stopped having professional lessons and decided to just play for pleasure instead of pursuing it as a career as I had been.


Why do you think I'm quirky?


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Timpani for orchestra.

Then snare drum and tri-toms for marching band.

Trumpet.

Trap set.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Eh...classical guitar? xD


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

I cannot play anything =(

=(

=(

Wish I could, I know nothing about music other than the fact that I like listening to it. At the very least I wish I could sing.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

I picked 3, all of which turned out to be the 3 most popular instruments. I'm a popular musician then. Hooray for me. So mainstream...


----------



## Nira (May 30, 2013)

I play for many years the theremin, flute, piano and drums.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

Mainly flute, than trumpet, violin and one other Chinese string instrument.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Trumpet. Want to try saxophone. Always wanted to play drums but couldn't b/c of noise issue.


----------



## Qsdd (Jul 1, 2013)

I play the piano and the "kalimba", the kalimba is an instrument from Zimbabwe: it looks kinda like this







It has a wonderful sound, and since I play a pentatonic kalimba, it's brilliant for improvising since there are no "wrong notes".


----------



## patria free (Jun 30, 2013)

Kalimba? I've never heard of it, but it looks likea very interesting instrument. 

I play violin and electric guitar. Odd combination, I know.


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 8, 2013)

Baritone is just a voice pitch range so how does this option differ from "voice"? Do you mean a baritone instrument like the sax?

I studied music a great deal in the past and learned to play several instruments. However, the only ones I use seriously now are the musical keyboard and voice.


----------



## confetti.time (May 22, 2013)

When I was young, I decided it would be a good learning experience to learn how to play percussion. Soon I found out I am the worst at keeping the beat and listening intently to the music, but I still went on, nothing could stop be, even know I was too drifty to actually pay attention to the music for while. Just play what is on the paper and you'll be fine. Then I attended a huge school concert, with quite a few parents going, and the band had to play a intricate and complicated piece while all the percussion players on drums for the beat. Never in my life, have I messed up in front of that many people before, and since there were other drummers in the group, my offbeat playing was even more noticeable then it should of been, and the stage lights reflected over my plastic slip covering my music. So in the middle of the song, you could see me trying to get the plastic slip off, while still maintaining the beat. :dry:


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I play the trombone and the piano. I'd probably be better at the piano if I had lessons or something but alas, I have to teach myself.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

SolarFlare said:


> Baritone is just a voice pitch range so how does this option differ from "voice"? Do you mean a baritone instrument like the sax?


It refers to the baritone horn or euphonium. It's like a mini tuba.


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I studied music and playing musical instruments (specifically, the piano, violin, banduria, and for a short time, guitar and recorder) for 10 years and stopped one year ago. Back then, playing musical instruments was both an obligation and a hobby. I felt obligated to practice and play, because we had scheduled recitals and concerts where I had to play solo or with other of my classmates in music. It was a hobby because I usually played for fun, to let out my feelings, or just pass the time, or just exercise my fingers. Now, I no longer feel an obligation because I need to practice for a recital or a concert, but still, it remains as a hobby. Playing music is a wonderful thing. Many people who do not know how to play musical instruments envy those who do. I've known some people who are not very eager to learn and play music. I understand that we all have a choice, but still it was a wasted chance. Playing musical instruments is art and therefore, self-expression. Just as how writing can help us bawl our emotions out, so does playing musical instruments.

And it's a plus that learning how to play musical instruments is beneficial to the brain.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Praying Mantis said:


> I have no idea what power chords are.


Power chords are just fifths. That is to say, they are the root note of the chord and the fifth above it. DO re mi fa SO. 

I play anything with strings. Not well because I don't practice much at all. I have three guitars, a classical guitar, an old archtop that I restored, and a Japanese Fender Stratocaster. I also have a baritone ukulele and a kalimba that my sister had given to my mom.


----------



## PolystyreneMan (Nov 2, 2011)

Guitar, and Bass Guitar (which comes more naturally to me). I haven't touched either for over 10 years. 

I gave away my bass & bass amp and threw away my guitar & amp & effects about 12 years ago and didn't listen to music at all for almost the next ten years. For almost a year now I've really wanted to get a guitar again but I can't afford one; I can still feel it in my arms/hands/fingers like a phantom limb or something.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Voice - involved with choir in youth
Electric guitar - over 10 years
Keyboards
Electric bass

Started up the last 2 in last few months.
Egg shaker for over 5 years lol


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Other, as in none. I can't play a musical instrument, read notes, or sing for the life of me.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Voice- choral and musical theater generally

Maybe I could've voted piano and guitar too, but I'm no good anymore.


----------



## eilonwe (Mar 10, 2014)

I play the piano, cello, and ukulele.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm all about the tuba life.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

Electric Bass, primarily (4-, 5-, and 6-string)
Electric and Acoustic Guitar (6-string)
Piano/Keyboard
Voice (Baritone clean range, harsh vocals, and minor rapping) [Did not see this on poll onto after I'd voted]

ISTP/LSI-Ti/8w9


----------



## Perception (Mar 19, 2014)

I play guitar and bass guitar, I also dabble with electronic/techno music via Garageband.


----------



## turkeynugg (Jan 20, 2014)

No accordion, musical saw, or autoharp??


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

Bow down to my main instrument, the sexiest of all the instruments: French horn. Played this puppy for eight lovely years. Would still be playing it if they weren't worth as much as my mother.

I'm intermediate in trumpet (which wasn't in the poll?). I played mellophone in the marching band, and I've had several flugel horn solos. I've tinkered with guitar and piano. I know the basics for saxophone. I took drum lessons, but I got bored. Brass instruments are definitely the best.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Didgeridoo and Irish whistle. Didn't expect to see them on the list either.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

There are like 0 brass instruments there.

I used to play ( and still own) a coronet - very much like a trumpet.


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

My main passion is the drums but I also play Bass and guitar.
Why no listed bass? D:


----------



## ephemeralparadox (Apr 14, 2014)

I play the piano, violin, and guitar. I really want to learn how to play the bass guitar and drums though. I want to learn ALL OF THE THINGS.


----------



## soldeil (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm an INFP, and I play the violin, guitar, piano and recorder 
I always wish I would be some sort of musician, composer etc. most of my free time I spend learning new songs by ear or just playing notes on them.


----------



## 66767 (Oct 24, 2013)

I play the flute, piano, guitar, and violin. I taught myself the latter three in that order.


----------



## Wheel of Timelords (Nov 19, 2011)

I forgot to mark "Other" before I sent in the poll response, so I'll just elaborate here. 

I started on recorder in preschool where I learned to read music, then moved on to piano, which I consider my primary instrument (it's also the only one I've ever had formal instruction in). 

I joined a choir in 4th grade, and I've been in various choirs ever since. I taught myself acoustic guitar and flute starting around 8th grade. 

I then picked up synthesizer for a musical in high school. That's about when I started improvising and composing on piano as well. 

Then I joined a symphonic band - in percussion of all things - so now I've picked up chimes, marimba/xylophone/glockenspiel (basically mallets), crash cymbals, suspended cymbal, tenor drum / snare, and various little smaller percussion instruments (wood block, jingle bells, castanets, maracas, mark tree, wind chimes, that sort of thing.) 

I also know the basics of cello, pan flute, Irish whistle, lap harp, harpsichord, harmonica, and beatboxing. 

Also considering taking up trombone.


----------



## sacrosanctsun (May 20, 2014)

I can play the piano, although I am a bit rusty.
I hope to learn the guitar in the near future.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I always found instruments extremely boring.

And I was never really impressed by anyone who could play one well or otherwise because it just never interested me in the slightest.


----------



## TheCzar (May 26, 2014)

uhm…turntables. Wheres the love?


----------



## heartilly92 (May 28, 2014)

Flute, guitar, piano, piccolo, and voice. Type classifications are below!


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

I used to be forced by the school to learn the pipa and ruan (Chinese instruments) when I was a kid, but quit because there was too much schoolwork to cope with. I vaguely remember that I asked to try the guzheng and gayageum specifically, but they don't have any vacancies for that class. 

I was never good with it and didn't enjoy it, but I still do feel envious of a few friends I know who are musically talented.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

I will marry whoever plays the cello.


----------



## Tory Leafgren (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm an infj and I play the violin. I'm not the best at it but it's fun


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Bass guitar (and some guitar).


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

I love playing my violin , it's sound ..shape ..and colour simply amazes me even though I'm a begginer and I sound like a dying duck on it I still want to practice and sound perfect by the end of the summer vacation or even soonerroud:


----------



## Sadako (Jul 27, 2014)

I can play the piano and I am still learning to play guitar .


----------



## poopypoo (Aug 7, 2014)

Trombone hooray!


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Electric bass guitar for about 7 years. Prior to bass, I played the drums, piano, and guitar. I should add that I am very grateful to have two musicians as parents.


----------

